# Mean Jetski Kid Harassing Kayak Couple



## JerrySchauer (Aug 11, 2011)

Today was rather nice so my Wife and I decided to take the kayak out this afternoon and paddle around for a bit :boat: to get some exercise and wet some lines just in case. We put in at Cinco Bayou and paddled towards the Fort Walton Yacht Club (Smack Point) 

Well just as we made it past the point to our right there we saw two teen boys on matching burgundy and white jetskis in the the shallow area off along Suddeth Circle they were just circling around each other and began to head towards the Shalimar Bridge and as they crossed in front at about 50 yards one of then turned directly towards us and hit the throttle, it was a frightening thing to see the mean look in the kids eyes :devil: as he comes barreling towards us, we thought he was going to ram us, but typical adolescent he turned at about 5ft from our tandem kayak giving all he could to spray the frigid water onto the two of us; with my wife in front she caught most of the drenching water.  We could hear the other kid telling him not to do it and leave us alone but the bully kid did not. :no: (I know what you look like)

Knowing he has the speed to escape and we could never get caught up to him. We didn't get a registration number as we were panicking and could not focus on anything but survival. We had just passed a couple at the picnic area of the Yacht Club and rowed back to shore so we could recover and keep away from this demon. :devil2: The couple said they saw everything and we both began to call hone: the Coast Guard to report the incident and dry ourselves. :sweatdrop: We could see them still in the area and even came back in front of the point oblivious to us there trying to read any registration numbers but could not. We took a picture with our phone but not clear enough to identify. 

But supposedly the Coast Guard was on their way and I just wanted to see them catch this punk and talk to him...less than what I wanted to do to him. :boxing: Anyway we could see the Coast Guard boat coming towards us but they never even stopped the kids. I wanted to call directly to the ship and tell them where they were but it didn't seem possible.

We are a couple in our 40's and have been kayaking for less than a year and are very cautious about where we are and identifying ourselves for other boaters out there and for the most part once they see us we are good to go. But this is our first case of deliberate aggressiveness towards us while trying to relax and enjoy the winter water and today we were dealt with the harsh reality that some in our society get thrills out of treating people like cruel for laughs with no empathy whatsoever. :cursing:

What would you do...what can we do if/when this happens again? If I could have reacted fast enough to throw our anchor at him :whip: but it was in the porthole. Should we start packin' when we paddle the waters? :2guns:

If happen to know either of these boys out playing on Jetskis in the Choctawhatchee Bay on Saturday the 28th of January, we need an apology and they need some educating before they take to the waters again. :furious:


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i carry a few 1lb lead weights for anchor accessories... id have let one go or let my claw or wreck anchor go flying. just me tho.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell you what if you happen to notice them out there again and more or less on a regular basis I bet they won't mess with several pissed of kayakers with treble hooks and assorted lead weights. I pretty sure this forum could arrange that.

It just hit me bring a wrist rocket and glass marbles. The evidence will sink or shatter.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Weights or treble hooks!!!! Throw one of the paddles at him when he is 5 feet away and turning. Maybe you will hit him in the head and knock some sense into him. Very few people that ride those are responsible with them.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

First and foremost, I am glad you and your wife returned safely to shore with just a soaking. 

Secondly, that kid needs a true coming to Jesus and his parent/s should be held accountable as well hopefully in some kind of legal way by Leo.

Hope you find the lil scum as I'm sure they will be back out there soon. 

I definitely empathize, but slinging lead/objects possibly causing injury will just make life worse for you.

Jimmy


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

love the wrist rocket idea. or a few shots to his hull from a drop. 

TRP


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Go Pro cameras are fun to carry along anyway. Seems they may be even more helpful with crap like this. Another idea is to carry along a handheld VHF; the phone is great but there's nothing like a VHF to get direct and instant help within minutes on the water. If I, in a boat, heard that radio call I'd be there like right now!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Im 30 now but i remember spraying a sail boat one time but it was in the summer and i was like 15. Ive grown up now


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

"but slinging lead/objects possibly causing injury will just make life worse for you."
BULL CRAP, remember movie roadhouse, when somebody sticks a gun in yo face, you can die or kill the MXDXDXDXDXXXDXXXR!! WHAT if the punk hadnt turned at last second? sling the lead/objects ! ask questions later!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Its sad that it happened to you. I think the handheld VHF is the best tool. 

You can never tell, you might miss by throwing something and it piss this idiot off and then he actually runs over you. 

Short of packing heat , VHF I would think is the best. He will hightail it out of the area if he sees that and IF, thats a big IF, he has any sense he will see how easy it is for him to get caught next time. 

Not saying I approve of what he did but it was the mind of a teenage boy. I don't remember doing anything to anyone on a personal basis but I did do some stupid crap at that age.

Again, sorry that your day was ruined, mine would have been during this time of year. Finding time to do something with your better half is hard in this rat race world, hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sure they are beached somewhere today but the parents are awake. Like others a hand full of lead does wonders. Who's to say the next yak they do it too doesnt flip and drown. Harassment is harassment do it on the streets and the law will be all over it.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Crack a flare of at him! Blow your whistle first. if he proceeds towards you still bust a flare off right in front of him. Flares are great self defense. Lead weights however can cause serious injury or even death if it hits the right spot. Hopefully this kid will end up smashing his jet ski into a dock or shallow rock pile by his own ignorance and the problem will be solved. Sorry it happened to you guys, it's happened to me before. But the punk didn't get away ; )


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Get a paintball gun and carry it with you. Keep it in a waterproof sack until someone starts to get too close then whip it out and unload. It won't seriously injure anyone and they'll have some real explaining to do about all the welts and paint.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

jasonh1903 said:


> Get a paintball gun and carry it with you. Keep it in a waterproof sack until someone starts to get too close then whip it out and unload. It won't seriously injure anyone and they'll have some real explaining to do about all the welts and paint.


Good idea! I sometimes carry an airsoft Uzi for a nasty swan at one of my fishing spots. Got attacked twice before I realized I could take my little plastic friend with me. The third time he tried it, he got rattled with plastic bb's. He got the point.

I think retailers of jet-ski's should explain some safety rules to the purchaser. People need to be informed of what's proper etiquette. People are not wise! People who buy a water craft not used for catching, are not wise. Doing top speed in areas where other boaters are present, not wise. Thinking your cool doing dumb shit on your jet-ski, priceless!


----------

